# Hawks need KIdd



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Then theyd be back in the playoffs. Pachulia, Wright, S Williams, J Childress or M Williams and T Lue I believe works on trade checker. Then add picks to the trade.
Kidd and some other unproven young guy would come back to Atlanta not naming Sean Williams. Maybe Boone? Would the hawks wanna do this? I myself would like to see a hawks/celtics rivalry renewed. 
A big 3 of J Smith, J Johnson and Kidd is better than what NJ has + you'd have Horford too.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Josh Smith or Horford will have to be included along with Marvin. the nets are def. going to want Josh Smith


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't see why New Jersey would need Josh Smith if they already have Sean Williams.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

The Hawks are better of signing Calderon this off season, Kidd is what? 34? All the guys on the Hawks are in their early 20s. Not worth giving up any young up and coming stars.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

If Calderon leaves toronto that would be a huge loss for them and they would be forced to keep TJ. Calderon could come to an up coming team like the hawks. Going to Atlanta right now seems better for nba players than if they go to Chicago at this rate.


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

Jizzy said:


> Josh Smith or Horford will have to be included along with Marvin. the nets are def. going to want Josh Smith


That's insane. Josh Smith + Marvin for anybody is insane.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Only if your name was Dwight Howard would it be sane.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Calderon would be huge for Atlanta, but I don't think Atlanta has the cap space to sign him to a good deal. Plus the ownership fiasco prevents Atlanta from making any real moves on the FA & trade markets.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Calderon isnt goin anywhere. His buddy garbojosa is still on the team, and he will take less to play.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

If Hawks can find a third team to give the Nets a good expiring contract, then they have the pieces to land Jason Kidd (reasonably). Here's one I thought up.

Atlanta gives:
Marvin Williams
Josh Childress
Speedy Claxton
Anthony Johnson (expiring)

Atlanta receives:
Jason Kidd

New Jersey gives:
Jason Kidd

New Jersey receives:
Marvin Williams
Jason Williams (9 mill expiring)
Speedy Claxton

Miami gives:
Jason Williams

Miami receives:
Josh Childress
Anthony Johnson (expiring)

Trade works on RealGm. This will help all teams, although I think New Jersey may want a little more in terms of prospects (given that it will start a youth movement if they trade Kidd).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That's a pretty ****ty deal for New Jersey though. Speedy has a horrible contract.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats a great deal for all aides imo. 
BUT, about Calderon, I call his situation clingy if he can't leave his friend. Steve Francis had to leave Cuttino Mobley at some point.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Marvin Williams and Josh Childress for Kidd is too much in terms of potential.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> That's a pretty ****ty deal for New Jersey though. Speedy has a horrible contract.


True, Speedy's contract is pretty bad. Any update on his status? As for the trade, maybe you could replace him with Lue and Wright's expiring contracts, and get back Josh Boone. It works on trade machine. After all, the KG trade was built upon a large expiring contract (Ratliff), a young stud (Jefferson) and some young expirings (Green, Telfair, Gomes) as well. This trade would be somewhat of the same mold as that.



edyzbasketball said:


> Marvin Williams and Josh Childress for Kidd is too much in terms of potential.


While that is quite a bit of potential to give up, you're getting Jason Kidd without giving up Johnson, Josh or Al Horford.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes, the Hawks need Kidd. And the Nuggets need Walt Frazier, and I need another inch and a half. I won't hold my breath for any of them.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah right! Like the Nes are looking for crap for Kidd at this point. If they want AI they can get him.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

1) why would you bring up an old thread?
2) How do you know we could get AI for Kidd?
3) Why would we even want him? He wouldn't make us better now, Kidd's a better fit, and he's barely younger.
4) Atlanta would probably be the first place I'd look to if I dealt Kidd, they have the most talented young players IMO, besides Portland (and the Nets because I feel like extending the stereotype that all Nets fans are extreme homers.) I'd love to trade Kidd for Marvin+Law+pick or Childress+Shelden+pick or if we could somehow get Marvin+Childress or JSmoove for him, that'd be awesome. Then trade VC for Outlaw and Sergio, that'd be awesome. Nets would get 2 good young players at each position. too bad it'll never happen.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmm. That Chill + Shellhead sounds appealing, but Atlanta doesn't own a first-rounder this year.


----------



## jimmybean (Jan 8, 2008)

I think they will be fine without him


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Actually, I would like a Lue+Childress+Solomon Jones trade to Sonics for Luke Ridnour, Johan Petro and Michael Gelabale. They'll get a good player in Childress and a useful expiring backup in Lue and a cheap big in Solomon, while we'll be getting a good PG in Ridnour who may fit well in our system, a nice prospect at C in Petro and a useful defensive SF/SG in Gelabale.


----------



## MarquetteHawk (Jan 23, 2008)

jericho said:


> Yes, the Hawks need Kidd. And the Nuggets need Walt Frazier, and I need another inch and a half. I won't hold my breath for any of them.



lol...thats awesome


----------



## MarquetteHawk (Jan 23, 2008)

Zuca said:


> Actually, I would like a Lue+Childress+Solomon Jones trade to Sonics for Luke Ridnour, Johan Petro and Michael Gelabale. They'll get a good player in Childress and a useful expiring backup in Lue and a cheap big in Solomon, while we'll be getting a good PG in Ridnour who may fit well in our system, a nice prospect at C in Petro and a useful defensive SF/SG in Gelabale.



that trade makes a lot of sense....Childress would be a great companion and teammate to build a franchise with along with Durant and Green.....

i think Ridnour would be great for the Hawks...great court vision 

if Calderon is indeed untouchable (which he should be) i wouldnt mind settling for a Ridnour


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MarquetteHawk said:


> that trade makes a lot of sense....Childress would be a great companion and teammate to build a franchise with along with Durant and Green.....


except the Sonics already have 9 Small Forwards :biggrin:

Decent/good deal but I don't see the Sonics taking that, atleast not without negotiating hard for something else.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> except the Sonics already have 9 Small Forwards :biggrin:
> 
> Decent/good deal but I don't see the Sonics taking that, atleast not without negotiating hard for something else.



I can see Sonics taking it if they can deal Wally away.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That is a pretty tasty trade, like somebody mentioned the Sonics already have a log jam in the SF spot. But for them to get rid of Wally would be huge!

I like ATL the way they are, obviously they need a better PG but I just have a feeling the rest of the team is going to be THAT good it won't really matter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They are one of the few teams in the league that have assets to make a big trade, unfortunately I don't see how a Kidd trade is going to benefit them


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

osman said:


> The Hawks are better of signing Calderon this off season, Kidd is what? 34? All the guys on the Hawks are in their early 20s. Not worth giving up any young up and coming stars.


That seems better for the Hawks than gutting the team to get Kidd, who wouldn't be happy anyway.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You don't see how Kidd would help them? I don't even think that question is up for debate.. but Kidd has said he wants to go to a contender which Atlanta is not.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ An unhappy Kidd isn't really a help, no matter what numbers he puts up...


----------



## MarquetteHawk (Jan 23, 2008)

TheATLien said:


> You don't see how Kidd would help them? I don't even think that question is up for debate.. but Kidd has said he wants to go to a contender which Atlanta is not.



actually kidd said that he will play for any team in the league that he sees growth and potential in. hes not trying to force anything. if you put kidd on this team, with the way we run the floor, the great swingmen that we have as well as getting JJ more open looks, this team is one of the best in the Eastern conference......and knowing the eastern conference, anyone can win against anybody.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Hawks need a PG, but they definitely don't need Kidd

he's shooting extremely weak this season and it will probably become even worse in the next 2-3 years

alright he's maybe the best rebounding guard in the league, but we have Al, Smoove and Marvin, we don't need him for that

we better try to sign a good PG whose contract is to expire soon and use Anthony Johnson; Kidd will only be a help for short time, then we got this problem again


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

Kidd would not go to ATL.
The whole reason for him wanting out of Jersey is they aren't a contender. Why would he want to go to the lowly Hawks?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Boo said:


> Hawks need a PG, but they definitely don't need Kidd
> 
> *he's shooting extremely weak this season and it will probably become even worse in the next 2-3 years*
> 
> ...


Kidd is shooting a horrendous .366 from the field, and he's taking 10.1 shots per game... 'extremely weak' is being nice.


----------

